# Post



## cachorroyayo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Forum.
I'm practically new in FBSD and yesterday I created my account.

Where is the place in the forum to post a 'how to procedure'.
I'm not an expert in FreeBSD but I do my stuffs and I want to share some procedures with all and I hope their be usefull...


Best Regards for all.


Thank you

CachorroYayo
Eduardo Mejia
Lima - Peru


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 17, 2010)

The [HOW to] forum is the last one on the forum home page.


----------

